
Ten Year Old Girl Gets Accepted as Paris Innovation Fellow - dammitcoetzee
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kat-borlongan/letter-to-the-10-year-old-girl-who-applied-to-the-paris-summer-innovation-fellow/10153524268770740
======
jlg23
Her blog shows her as a very curious young person who is not only meddling in
programming but also in history, politics and 3d-printing :)

I had to laugh hard when reading "Pour construire sur 3DSlash, il suffit de
savoir jouer à Minecraft." [~ For constructing in 3DSlash, it's sufficient to
know how to play Minecraft.] That's the right attitude!

~~~
kawera
Her prose is adorable; this one made me laugh hard too:
[http://corot.top/2016/06/19/interview-de-la-ministre-de-
ledu...](http://corot.top/2016/06/19/interview-de-la-ministre-de-leducation-
national-najat-vallaud-belkacem/)

------
jaryd
Here's a link to her personal blog: [http://corot.top](http://corot.top) (it's
mostly in French as far as I can tell)

~~~
dammitcoetzee
It's adorable. For kids by kids. Author Eva. Not a bad robot either. She
obviously works very hard.

~~~
uola
This might very well not be what you meant, but kids (at their best) are
inspired, curious and surprisingly determined in large part because they don't
understand the concept of "hard work". They build their own stories in their
heads which makes the process itself rewarding and challenges irrelevant.
Which is what makes it so great. Some other young bloggers:

[http://gizmodo.com/5911806/adorable-nine-year-old-girl-
revie...](http://gizmodo.com/5911806/adorable-nine-year-old-girl-reviews-her-
school-lunches-on-her-blog) [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-
crime/wp/2016/04/05...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-
crime/wp/2016/04/05/9-year-old-reporter-breaks-crime-news-posts-videos-fires-
back-at-critics/)

------
coderdude
Let's keep the hate off of HN. We get that you are salty. We're all salty.
Give us the benefit of not being so predictable about it. Spread hate on a
thread about C++ pointers. Ask us why we don't use Rust. Literally anything.

~~~
smegel
What are you talking about?

~~~
kleer001
The inevitable snark that comes from internet discussions, especially about
twee subjects.

------
InquilineKea
This is great. This has a chance of inspiring the next generation of people to
eschew traditional routes. I'm sure she'll be super-successful/inspiring in
whatever she does, even if she doesn't fulfill her original objectives
(similarly with many of the Thiel Fellows).

------
known
"The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists
in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the
unreasonable man." \--George Bernard Shaw

------
jacquesm
Reminds me of this:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirograph](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirograph)

~~~
tastythrowaway2
why?

~~~
prawn
Because people used Spirograph to make similar patterns. And the cog wheels of
her device are reminiscent of the cogs used to make Spirograph patterns also.

~~~
jamesbowman
Spirograph is an excellent way to introduce kids to the idea of relatively
prime pairs.

Because the most awesome Spirograph patterns come from the relatively prime
pairs of gears.

------
fsloth
Cool, I was not aware of the Thymio robot product. Any experiences here?
Wondering if I shoul buy it for the kids...

------
auggierose
Awesome :-)

------
pmiller2
I wish more people wanted to make the streets smile. I want to do that.

